# How to change mouse scrolling acceleration parameters?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 29, 2022)

I can not change the mouse scrolling parameters.

I have a Logitech G502 mouse and when I scroll through long websites or PDFs, the scroll delays like 3-5 secs to actually start moving up/down. I would like the scrolling to take place instantly like how it should.

The Logitech G502 mouse has a heavy metal free moving scroll wheel, where a single slight flick to it will cause the mouse wheel to spin super fast for a long time on it's own, similar concept to a Fidget Spinner. I can scroll through hundreds of pages quickly in seconds.

It seems like KDE is doing some kind of Non-uniform acceleration where if you scroll the wheel too fast, the pages will not instantly scroll fast but rather slowly accelerate then after some 3-5 secs it will start scrolling pages fast.

Proper mouse scrolling should have a uniform acceleration (in my opinion). I found out that some applications uses uniform acceleration and most of the applications on KDE uses Non-uniform acceleration for mouse scrolling.

I assume some apps are ignoring KDEs default mouse parameters of some sort, not sure how the apps are able to do so.

I have attached a picture of the mouse settings and there are no advanced parameters for scrolling.

Here is my PC info:

OS: FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p1 amd64  
Packages: 1255 (pkg)  
Shell: csh tcsh 6.22.04  
Resolution: 3840x2160  
DE: Plasma 5.24.6  
WM: KWin  
Theme: Breeze [GTK2], Adwaita [GTK3]  
Icons: breeze-dark [GTK2], Adwaita [GTK3]  
Terminal: konsole  
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (8) @ 3.991GHz  
GPU: Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]  
Memory: 27743MiB / 32684MiB

Thanks.


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 2, 2022)

There is no setting for mouse scrolling speed in any desktop I have seen so far.

In the past you had this option: https://www.lostsaloon.com/technology/how-to-configure-mouse-speed-and-acceleration-in-kde/
_*mouse wheel scrolls by*_

It seems like they dropped this feature. The feature is also not in XFCE. 

I agree with you that it's a useful feature.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 2, 2022)

I am using `imwheel` but it is super choppy and not smooth. I need to figure out how professional mouse with desktops scrolling are implemented properly.


----------



## cy@ (Sep 6, 2022)

I use a CDE(.dt/dtwmrc)/Motif(.mwmrc) function call:


```
"select mouse"          f.exec "/home/cy/bin/mouse"
```

This runs the following script:


```
#!/bin/sh -

case $# in
0)    MOUSE=$(/usr/local/bin/xmessage -buttons M705,MX,IBM,default -print -timeout 60 -default default -nearmouse Select the mouse in use);;
*)    MOUSE=$1;;
esac

# M705: /usr/local/bin/xset m 4 6
# Performance MX: m 2 6 or m 3 6
# IBM mouse: m 5 2

case $MOUSE in
[Mm]705)    MM='4 6';;
[Mm][Xx])    MM='2 6';;
[Ii][Bb][Mm])    MM='6 2';;
*)        MM='2 6'; echo using default of $MM;;
esac
/usr/local/bin/xset m $MM
```

This prompts me to select whichever mouse I may have attached at the moment. The M705 and MX are sensitive while the old IBM mouse is wanting.

This is old-school and works regardless the desktop.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 6, 2022)

First_Law_of_Unix said:


> I need to figure out how professional mouse with desktops scrolling are implemented properly.


Do you have libinput installed? Have you poked around it?
`libinput list-devices`









						[SOLVED] Logitech Marble Mouse and libinput
					

I have tried to configure my Logitech Marble Mouse to enable middle-clicking (which I really need...). Although FreeBSD has libinput the instructions given in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Marble_Mouse do not work. To be clear, I have added a file in...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## mer (Sep 6, 2022)

xset, still doing it's job after all these years.  I've been using it for the dpms settings a long time instead of screen savers


----------

